# Running and anchor light



## wvmedic (Sep 8, 2018)

I'm ordering a new Alumacraft V16 Monday. I need to wire for running and anchor lights as well as sonar. I want a clean look, any suggestions on running the wiring and securing it so it is neat and doesn't get torn up?


----------



## Superbass160 (Sep 9, 2018)

If your gunnels on the side are hollow and have nothing going through them, then you can run your wires for your lights through those and will only need a small hole on each end for the wires to exit. I’ve done that on boats I have owned and it keeps everything clean and protected. It’s just a pain fishing the wires and you don’t know if it will work until after you drilled holes and try it. 

The other thing I have done is run wires in the best looking spot along the inside sides of the boat and then wrap it in a special conduit to make it look nice and clean. It’s sold at almost any hardware store and looks like that black corrugated pipe they use for drainage but instead of being 4” and made for water it’s only like 1/2” diameter and made for electrical. It’s usualy found in the electrical aisles. Sorry the description sucks. The only down side to that is you’ll have to find the best way to fasten in which will most likely result in using a clamp or bracket made for wire or pipe and fastened to the side of the boat. 

Unless you have access under the floor somehow.....

Hope that helps somewhat


----------



## wvmedic (Sep 9, 2018)

Thank you Superbass160,
I'm not sure that the gunnels are hollow, I will have to check the floor when I get the boat. I'm probably going to have to run the wiring as you suggested and your description was fine. My only concern is how to secure the wire loom. Might secure it to the floor. That was my original thought, just looking for any better suggestions. 

Thank you again.


----------



## richg99 (Sep 9, 2018)

Won't hurt to ask the dealer what it would cost to run some wires under the deck during manufacturing.


----------



## wvmedic (Sep 9, 2018)

richg99, good idea. I will ask tomorrow when I order it.

Thank you


----------



## captain belly (Sep 9, 2018)

richg99 said:


> Won't hurt to ask the dealer what it would cost to run some wires under the deck during manufacturing.



...Or at the least.... a pull through wire ("fish tape"). My Lowe 1648 had a pull through wire left for the front light.


----------



## turbotodd (Nov 12, 2018)

Several manufacturers offer a channel in the gunwale that you can run wires through. Worth looking into. Dunno if Alumacraft offers it or not.


----------



## wvmedic (Nov 12, 2018)

Thank you turbotodd.


----------



## gnappi (Nov 13, 2018)

Some may not agree with me but for abrasion resistance and chew protection from vermin I think it's beneficial to use some nylon spiral wire wrap (or any kind of wire protection) around the wiring when pulling it. 

Here's what it looks like on my Lowe. If you were close by I'd give you enough to do three boats


----------



## wvmedic (Nov 13, 2018)

gnappi, it doesn't appear that Alumacraft has that channel. It isn't finished being built yet. I'm hoping within the next two weeks it will be done. It takes 8 to 12 weeks to build. 

Thank you


----------



## gnappi (Nov 13, 2018)

Since it's not finished yet the suggestion to get some sort of conduit under the deck is going to be your best bet.


----------



## wvmedic (Nov 14, 2018)

The problem with that is, the only way I've found to communicate with Alumacraft is building email. The dealer I'm going through to get it doesn't even get a notification when they start the build. He said they just let him know when it's done and ready to ship.

I should have already had it, but the first dealer I went to kept jerking me around and didn't order it when he said he was going to. So, I went to this dealer and ordered the first of this month. That is the one thing that I do not like about Alumacraft, is trying to contact them.


----------



## LDUBS (Nov 14, 2018)

wvmedic said:


> I should have already had it, but the first dealer I went to kept jerking me around and didn't order it when he said he was going to.



From what I read and experienced, this is pretty common. You aren't alone.


----------



## DaleH (Nov 14, 2018)

I've put lights in many a tin skiff through the hollow rails at the gunwhales, putting a rubber grommet as shown at both ends. Otherwise that spiral wrap gnappi shows works great too and it unbelievably resistant to UV exposure, which surprises me for it being black in color. I use that stuff for the rigging of my hoses & cables at the transom up to the OB motor.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 14, 2018)

And I always thought that the darker the color, the better UV protection????


----------

